# Something I have been working on.



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 16, 2012)

I have made the components for this pen on my Swiss CNC. 
I also have a new clip design but for now I have just put this one on.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## GaTurner83 (Feb 16, 2012)

Like the design.Looks simple yet elegant.It has nice smooth flowing lines.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree, simple smooth lines and looks elegant, like the shape of the final.


----------



## Seer (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a design I really like very clean neat but elegant.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice...   And the finish on that wood is phenomenal!


----------



## Snowbeast (Feb 16, 2012)

So when will the rest of us be able to get one?:biggrin:


----------



## papaturner (Feb 16, 2012)

Great looking pen...........Is this going to be a production pen to sell us lesser folk?:biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice looking pen. What kind of finishes will be aviable? 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## 76winger (Feb 16, 2012)

Joining the praise Constant, that's one beautifully clean-looking pen.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 16, 2012)

Just so you guys know... He can't answer most of the questions that you are asking.... At least not HERE.    I'm sure more will be coming in an appropriate place


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for not over cooking the grits! The lines are sleek, beautiful and not over "doo dahed" with meaningless embellishments.

The joint where the clip meets the cap is machining excellence! The posting threads are perhaps the most elegent end since Broadwell's Nouveaux. Even without "touching" the pen, I can tell that the balance will be excellent because of the extended body and shortened cap section. 

The finish is up to your usual excellent standards. At first viewing, I judged the clip to be a little "plain". BUT, each time I look at it, I like the clip more and more, and realize the endless possibilities for customization.

Overall, I like this pen and love the hardware. I would sure like to see this in platinum and black titanium. I think this is the most refreshing hardware I've seen in years! Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous pen and the wood just pops!!!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome, I'm waiting for them to be available.


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 16, 2012)

Liking it A LOT!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes very elegant.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 16, 2012)

Keep up the good work.

I like it


----------



## turbowagon (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice, Constant!  Elegant, understated design, and I can't wait to see the clip!

- Joe


----------



## thewishman (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a beauty! Love the post shape and the simple lines in the parts.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 16, 2012)

I like it. I like the clean lines and the fact that the post on the back is short and has a little longer blank. I would buy that kit.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 16, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Thank you for not over cooking the grits! The lines are sleek, beautiful and not over "doo dahed" with meaningless embellishments.
> Overall, I like this pen and love the hardware. I would sure like to see this in platinum and black titanium. I think this is the most refreshing hardware I've seen in years! Nicely done, Sir!



I have to agree, very nice work Constant.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep! i agree with Ken very nice work Constant.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Would love to watch in awe how this is done. Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments it is more than what I could have asked for. I have literally done a crash course on this machine but I am very happy with my progress. I still have a lot to learn and there are not much room for mistakes before it cost you a lot of money in repairs or tooling.

I have tried to keep the pen design simple with nice flowing lines. I have added a little more grip to the nib section and use that same shape for the finial.
The Cap on this pen has no jewel but I have also made a cap that would take a jewel.

Here is a short video from on how the Cap end with the groove for the clip is made. The video only show the main side of the machine. The sub side would actually grip the part before it is cut off. Then the sub side would finish cutting the other end of the part.( Finish and cut the opening for the jewel)

USA pen parts - YouTube


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow i really love it, especially the end cap!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome pen!


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, I really like that. Can't wait for more details. Can I ask how you make these? You say on your CNC, do you cut them and send them off for finish, or is that Stainless that you just polish up afterwards?


edit:
You video answered most of my question.  That is an amazing machine.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the video - love watching a CNC work.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Feb 17, 2012)

Man that looks incredible. Ofter seeing all the parts you had already turned, it is nice to see the completed pen. I will have to come see it in person and see about buying some of them from you.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 17, 2012)

A very unique, clean looking design!
Well done.
I wounder how long it will take before one of the pen manufactures copy your design?

Les


----------



## glycerine (Feb 17, 2012)

I like it.  I like it better than the Marksman one.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a fine looking pen. And made in the USA.
Great.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is another one I made today.


----------



## Penl8the (Feb 17, 2012)

Constant,

I like it .... very much.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 17, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Here is another one I made today.


 
Components worthy of the Stars and Stripes!!!! 
Fantastic!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 17, 2012)

Judging from the background, we may be seeing more of this pen in the future.:good::good:


----------



## sumterdad (Feb 18, 2012)

that is very sharp, I like it


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 18, 2012)

No over-bling necessary on this kit, and it lets the wood show itself off.

Scott


----------



## rcarman (Feb 18, 2012)

Sign me up for one.


----------



## marksman (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice work Constant. Looks great!


----------

